# Flight of the Eisenstein



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I just finished reading Flight of the Eisenstein and was a bit disappointed. Was it just me, or did the cover of the book have pretty much nothing to do with the book? I don't recall a monstrous Nurgle Great Unclean One or anything. Just a few plague marines on the Eisenstein and then Decius, who was little more than a Nurgle Terminator, at most a daemon prince. So does anyone know how the Death Guard and Imperial Fists in battle with the huge Nurgle thing tied into the story?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The artwork was all done before the books were finished, so there's only a passing reference to the story in any of the covers. The artist is given the bare bones of the story, ie "It's gonna have loyal Deathguard, Imperial Fists and Nurgle. Go paint a picture." And as the old adage goes, don't judge a book by it's cover.

I for one enjoyed it. It advanced the fluff greatly, you met Malcador, Dorn, and the very first Inquisitors. Cool.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

plus it made something of Iacton Cruze other than the dull "In my day" guy!

yeah i liked it as it moved on a bit from the earlier novels.

i just hope they'll come back to the characters that ended up on the moon


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Drax said:


> i just hope they'll come back to the characters that ended up on the moon


They were mentioned in HH Collected Visions. Malcador presents them to the Emperor as marines who have foresworn their legions, who are now traitors, and have pledged themselves to the Emperor alone. Garro, Cruze and co became the founding members of the Inquisition.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

is that actually the case though?

i remember a heated arguement about that here not so long ago.

does collected visions confirm that they are founding members of the =][= ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I happened to read the two with in a couple of weeks, and it jumped out at me. In FotE Malcador tells Garro and Cruze he has a special job for them, and then in the HHCC book, he presents a gang of marines to the Emperor who will "Work in the shadows" as investigators of the heretic, xenos and mutant. People argued about it but if you read the two together it's perfectly obvious.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I have read the book and liked it. So what if the cover doesn't excatly relate to the book. Marines were still corrupted my Nurgle.


----------

